# My Dusty-wusty:D



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

awwww he is cute  i like the last picture


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

And some more


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I think he is handsome!! 
You guys look like a great pair!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

How do you win a horse in an essay contest? And im assuming it can only be 2 years back since he's 2 

I love that last pic in the first set!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

The youth group for the assoc. I show with has an annual essay contest to win a foal. Whoever writes the best essay and has the most leap points wins! When I won him, only one other girl entered, so I got first choice and then they gave her a filly so that way we wouldn't have to compete against eachother


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I wana join an association that just starts handing out foals left and right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He is adorable! Looks very curious too! Love the pic of him with the dog, and the paint


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's cute!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I wana join an association that just starts handing out foals left and right.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure they do more then just "hand them out".


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I'm sure they do more then just "hand them out".



It was a joke....Jesus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Aww he's so cute! I like the last photo...gotta get that same patch of grass!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks!! The people that give the foals out have been doing it for 4 years or so, but stopped when the equine economy got really bad. Another ranch has taken over, and it's a really great way to get the youth involved in the community through LEAP points.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love that first pic of you with flower in your hair. Beautiful.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> It was a joke....Jesus.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was just a statement.... God.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Thanks!! The people that give the foals out have been doing it for 4 years or so, but stopped when the equine economy got really bad. Another ranch has taken over, and it's a really great way to get the youth involved in the community through LEAP points.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you have any special plans for him? You guys could rock at 4-H!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I turn 18 next year, so 4H isn't a big option:/ I'd really like to start doing reining, cutting or sorting on him, and take him to some ranch horse shows!! I already show him with the Oklahoma Foundation Quarter Horse registry, he won 3rd overall in 2yo inhand trail Personaly I think the judges were being picky and judging horses confo in that class as well, but thats just me He's really hard to get riled up and doesn't ever spook in the class.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous and my favorite color too!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hehe you like dunalinos too??


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

What are LEAP points exactly?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Hehe you like dunalinos too??


 I like anything palomino lol. :wink: Dun is pretty awesome too!


----------



## HorseyPie (Apr 11, 2011)

He's so cute!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

LEAP points are something that you get by doing 4H things, community service, good grades, other shows, etc. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemolly (Nov 14, 2011)

your horse is beautiful!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Well I turn 18 next year, so 4H isn't a big option:/ I'd really like to start doing reining, cutting or sorting on him, and take him to some ranch horse shows!! I already show him with the Oklahoma Foundation Quarter Horse registry, he won 3rd overall in 2yo inhand trail Personaly I think the judges were being picky and judging horses confo in that class as well, but thats just me He's really hard to get riled up and doesn't ever spook in the class.


Haha I got a few like that. Take a cannon going off to get them startled.
He's a little upright in the front for a reiner, but good hock set so he could go well for you if he likes to stop. Looks like he has a nice free flowing shoulder - I could see him going WP and Sporthorse, although I'm not sure how many QH's actively compete Sporthorse... Lol
And you do not look like your almost eighteen!! Haha!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He doesn't have the prettiest build haha he's got a really good stop on him, his greatgrandsire is Hollywood Dun it
Sporhorse? Hmm..maybe if he matures over 13 hands! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Actually, I don't mind his conformation, other then more slope in his pasterns. 
Are you sending him out for training or working him yourself!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> LEAP points are something that you get by doing 4H things, community service, good grades, other shows, etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is so cool! I wish we had something like that, I'm too old for it now 

What a handsome fella though! He's gonna be something


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

It makes me feel good that some others think he's cute! I normally get told that he's just a lanky awkward fluke! Both of his parents are heavily built, he just didn't get that gene lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Actually, I don't mind his conformation, other then more slope in his pasterns.
> Are you sending him out for training or working him yourself!


I started his training myself, but I am going to have a pro finish him off. I know what I am doing enough to know that I know I am not good enough to get him thoroughly trained, if you catch my drift lol. I hope to do an internship like thing with my trainer, but I'll take anything.


----------



## ilovemolly (Nov 14, 2011)

he's gorgeous! how long have you had him?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've had him since October 18, 2009. I picked him out at the beginning of the month, he had never been handled by humans and they were starting the gentling process. The guy waited to get them used to humans until after they were weaned, so he could evaluate their personalities better. I had my eye on the super stocky dark chestnut, but I really liked Dusty's personality. He thought harder than the other colt's and was constantly trying to "challenge" the guy. Really interesting to watch! The guy said Dusty was first born, so he was used to pushing the other colts around, and when Bret would pressure him, Dusty would just push right back. I never got to lead or work with him until the day of the show, and he was the most behaved horse other than constantly neighing and making that god awful scream like the Black Stallion lol! He placed 3rd in the weanling colts Stakes class, and brought home $118 dollars!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

